# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Ngắm nghía...

## Đăng Tuấn

Lâu lâu lấy ra ngắm... 
Rồi lại cất Vô... 
Hahaha

----------

Diyodira

----------


## linhdt1121

Cụ có bán ko.

----------


## cnclaivung

cho pác này về vườn cái tội spam có chủ đích

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Cụ có bán ko.


Ko Bác oy, mình bán lẻ sẽ lỡ cỡ dữ lắm... 
Bán mình Bán Gần nguyên Bộ Mini hành trình ước lượng của mình tầm 40x40. 
Còn nóa đi hành trình dài hơn thì tùy thuộc vào Tài năng và Sắc đẹp của Bác.. 
Hihiiii

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> cho pác này về vườn cái tội spam có chủ đích


Lâu lâu ngắm đỡ bùn Bác oy... Hihiiii

----------


## GunSrose

3 cây vitme dài phi 20,buoc 5 hành trình bao nhiêu bác?

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> 3 cây vitme dài phi 20,buoc 5 hành trình bao nhiêu bác?


Loại 2005 - Tổng chiều dài 680mm , khoảng có răng 580mm
Loại 2505 - D = 470mm , d = 410

----------


## fucBD

Ngắm nghía xong rôi rồi lại cất vô hay bán vậy ?

----------


## goldsea

Loại này lăn ren thôi mà, cũng bt :Wink:

----------

